# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Spass im Bad

## Siamfan

Da dauert es nicht lange, bis Spass auf kommt!  ::  :: 




Trotzdem macht es mich sehr traurig, immer wieder zu lesen, wieviel Kinder hier in TH ertrinken.

Hier hat ein Junge tot am Beckenboden gelegen. 

Ich befuerchte er wurde sogar gesehen, aber keiner hat ...... reagiert! 

Als man ihn endlich rausgeholt hatte, war keiner da, der Wiederbelebungsversuche durchfuehren konnte!  :: 




Meine Kinder haben ab 6 Jahren schwimmen gelernt.



Mal was zu den Schwimmlehrern in TH:
Ein Schwimmlehrer, der sich privatisiert, und Menschen das Schwimmen beibringt, ist fuer mich voll in Ordnung. Das gilt aber fuer einen Sportlehrer an einer Schule nicht mehr!!! Es entstehen automatisch Interessenkonflikte! ... und das steht mit Korruption auf einer Stufe!


Schwimmunterricht mit gleichzeitig 120 Schuelern und zwei Sportlehrern und drei KlassenlehrerInnen die mit dem Smartphone spielen, ist fuer mich kein Schwimmunterricht, sondern ein organisatorisches Armutszeugnis!

Ich hatte mal vorgeschlagen, junge Soldaten als Hilfsschwimmlehrer einzusetzen, aber das scheitert wohl daran, da koennen auch nur wenige schwimmen!?

Ich hatte auch mal vorgeschlagen, man solle Expats als HilfsSchwimmlehrer einsetzen. 

Also EIN Thai-Schwimmlehrer mit 8 Hilfslehrern (Expats, Soldaten, Muetter, ...) bringt 40 Kindern das Schwimmen bei! Nach einem Monat koennen die Kinder schwimmen und dann kommen die naechsten 40 dran!
Wo liegt das Problem?

Die Soldaten bekommen einen Orden und Sonderurlaub und die Expats ein 5 Jahres-Visa, wenn sie 8 Kindern das Schwimmen beigebracht haben.  Ich meine das voll im Ernst!


Ich hatte versucht, meinem Sohn als Baby das Schwimmen beizubringen. Hatte dazu ein geeignetes Becken gekauft, ....

Haette ich meine Frau zwei Tage nach Bangkok zum Einkaufen geschickt, haette das geklappt. So hat sie ihre Angst auf das Kind uebertragen und wir zuechteten Fische in dem Becken!


In der Regel sind Eltern nicht als Schwimmlehrer geeignet! Schon gar nicht, wenn sie selbst nicht schwimmen koennen.

----------


## Enrico

Bei uns haben alle Kinder schwimmen gelernt im eigenen Pool im Garten. Von uns als Eltern. In der 3. klasse zum Schwimmunterricht konnten sie es dann schon lange.

----------


## Siamfan

> Bei uns haben alle Kinder schwimmen gelernt im eigenen Pool im Garten. Von uns als Eltern. In der 3. klasse zum Schwimmunterricht konnten sie es dann schon lange.


Super!

Wenn es da keine Angst gibt, wollen die das, wie laufen lernen!
Wichtig ist, sie haben Vertrauen zum "Schwimmlehrer".

Meine Frau konnte nicht schwimmen (heute kann sie es) und hat allein schon deswegen ihre Angst uebertragen.

Warum faengt der Schwimmunterricht erst in der dritten Klasse an?

Koennen dann alle Kinder am Ende der 3. Klasse schwimmen?

----------


## Siamfan

Wasser hat doch Balken

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Sorry, das Bild bleibt jetzt so!!!! Das bereitet sehr viel Arbeit! Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt!

----------


## Siamfan

Die Sicherheit war schon ok, und man hat auch aufgepasst!

----------


## Siamfan

Solange das Wasser nicht rauslaeuft, denke ich, das sollte auch so gehen!?
Ich finde den Grund nicht, warum die Bilder verdreht angezeigt werden. ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Super!
> 
> Wenn es da keine Angst gibt, wollen die das, wie laufen lernen!
> Wichtig ist, sie haben Vertrauen zum "Schwimmlehrer".
> 
> Meine Frau konnte nicht schwimmen (heute kann sie es) und hat allein schon deswegen ihre Angst uebertragen.
> 
> Warum faengt der Schwimmunterricht erst in der dritten Klasse an?
> 
> Koennen dann alle Kinder am Ende der 3. Klasse schwimmen?


Und, ich hoffe, ich bin nicht zu neugierig, kann deine Frau schwimmen?


Wir nehmen immer die noch nicht zweijaehrige Tochter von Bekannten mit. Die Eltern koennen wohl beide nicht schwimmen?! Sie halten sich geschickt zurueck und die Kleine hat viel Spass.

----------


## Siamfan

So lange die Richtung so bleibt, muss ja keiner den Kopf drehen.


Passt doch!

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Enrico

> Warum faengt der Schwimmunterricht erst in der dritten Klasse an?
> 
> Koennen dann alle Kinder am Ende der 3. Klasse schwimmen?


Der fing schon zu meiner Zeit in der 3. Klasse an, warum? Denke mal das hat einer so beschlossen  :: 

Mir ist nicht bekannt, das bis auf absolute Ausnahmen dann keines der Kinder schwimmen kann. Maximal besser oder schlechter.

----------


## Siamfan

> Der fing schon zu meiner Zeit in der 3. Klasse an, warum? Denke mal das hat einer so beschlossen 
> 
> Mir ist nicht bekannt, das bis auf absolute Ausnahmen dann keines der Kinder schwimmen kann. Maximal besser oder schlechter.


Ich lese immer wieder,  mit 6 wäre die beste Zeit,  schwimmen zu lernen. 
Genaue Zahlen über Todesfälle bekommt mn nicht 



> ?950-2.600?
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/ertr...he-bei-kindern


Fängt man das 2 Jahre früher an,  sind das  meiner Ansicht nach20-50% weniger ertrunkene Kinder.

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Die Sicherheit in diesen Einrichtungen ist in Ordnung!

Um Bilder vom Rand machen zu koennen, braucht es schon einen ordentlichen Zoom.

----------

